# Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee



## Pilkprofi (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo Dorschangler!
War jemand von Euch in den letzten Wochen Pilken in der Ostsee? Wie waren eure Erfolge? Es wäre schön mal von Euren Erfolgen zuhören. Wir waren in der ersten Maiwoche in großen Belt aber nur mit geringen Erfolg.

Gruß der Pilkprofi


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

im fehmarnbelt läuft ebenfalls nicht viel. 5 dorsche am tag sind schon viel


----------



## boot (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

Bei Damp läuft es ganz gut mein Kumpel hat am samstag 20 stk von 40 bis 70 cm gefangen.


----------



## DerMayor (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

Vom Boot, Belly oder Ufer?


----------



## sundangler (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

Ich denke dieser Thread sollte mal verschoben werden   #h


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

Ich glaube, dass das hier jetzt besser aufgehoben ist...


----------



## seeschwalbe (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

War am 7.05. auf der Ostsee mit der " Vorwärts " von Poel auf Dorsch. Hatte 8 Stück
zwischen 50 und 70 cm. Gefangen wurde in 10 bis 12 m Tiefe.


----------



## boot (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*



DerMayor schrieb:


> Vom Boot, Belly oder Ufer?


Vom Boot aus,er war aber nur auf einer wassertiefe von 4 Metern,angelzeit war von 20h bis 23 h.


----------



## tom-X-hawk (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

Hi, war mit  nem kumpel und seinem schlauchboot bei Ahrenshoop raus. wir hatten von 10 bis 12uhr 43 dorsche auf ca.12m. und nur mit tauwurm übern grund gezogen. ging wie katze streicheln


----------



## boot (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*



tom-X-hawk schrieb:


> Hi, war mit nem kumpel und seinem schlauchboot bei Ahrenshoop raus. wir hatten von 10 bis 12uhr 43 dorsche auf ca.12m. und nur mit tauwurm übern grund gezogen. ging wie katze streicheln


Nicht schlecht Petri#6


----------



## nemles (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*



tom-X-hawk schrieb:


> Hi, war mit  nem kumpel und seinem schlauchboot bei Ahrenshoop raus. wir hatten von 10 bis 12uhr 43 dorsche auf ca.12m. und nur mit tauwurm übern grund gezogen. ging wie katze streicheln



Mein Reden, Tauwurm.:m

Dickes Petriheil.#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

tauwurm in der ostsee? interessant...


----------



## nemles (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> tauwurm in der ostsee? interessant...



So haben wir zur " bevor der eiserne Vorhang gefallen ist" Zeit auf Rügen fast nur geangelt. Und es hat auf Aal, Dorsch und Platte gefuntzt.#h


----------



## Rosi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

Der Dorsch steht noch weiter draußen. Die Fänge in der Wismarer Bucht waren jedenfalls mäßig. Das jammern meine Wohnwagennachbarn als eingefleischte Pilker und ich als Naturköderangler. Heißt, auch mit Wattwürmern war nicht viel los. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, daß ich die Stellen erst neu erforschen muß. Denn jedes Jahr gibt es neue Veränderungen am Meeresgrund. Auch die Pilker müssen diese Stellen erst neu in ihr GPS eingeben.


----------



## faun (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dorsch angeln in der Ostsee*

Hallo,
War gestern vor Warnemünde, bis Boltenhagen per Boot in Tiefen von 6 - 16 m, nicht ein Biß auf Pilker und dann auch noch am Nachmittag Regen.:r


----------

